# VG Heroine Tourney MATCH 8, CIRCUIT 1: Lulu vs. Heather Mason



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2013)

*LULU- FINAL FANTASY X*

*VS.​*

*HEATHER MASON- SILENT HILL 3*​
-------------------------

GROUND RULES AND DEALIES

-Poll is up for 2 days and no longer. No changing the vote once the results are locked.

- Matchups are made at random by me. No votes on BLANK vs. BLANK matches.

-Don't cheat and stuff. When you dupe the only one who ends up "the dupe" in the end is you. Think about that. 

-*Try* to be objective as possible.

*More information and list of entries *​
----------------------------

I think this is one of those cases where I don't need to have played a game to know which character is better. Knowing the SH series, I am sure that Heather Mason is a real character with layers and she has pathos and things. Lulu may have been one of the better "characters" in FFX, but that ain't saying much. 

Heather for me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2013)

If Lulu manages to win this, I _will_ find a way to destroy the Gaming Department in its entirety.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2013)

Lulu isn't a terrible character, but c'mon..........Heather Mason all the way.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah. She _is_ a terrible character.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't even care about FFX enough to argue the point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2013)

arguing about who is a terrible character in a video game tournament, all these characters are terrible.

voted for lulu because she has bigger tits, which comes down to it is the most important factor.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2013)

VbD's vote does not count.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2013)

i wont lose much sleep


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2013)

I would like to say that it's hard to believe there are people _this dumb_ in the Gaming Department...

...but it's really not.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2013)

Lulu is a bitch and Health is a sleep deprived crack whore.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2013)

It's interesting to see just how many people are thinking with their dicks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 12, 2013)

I only voted lulu coz i want to see Krory destroy the world


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like Lulu will be winning


----------



## Furious George (Mar 12, 2013)

You guys suck. LH's vote doesn't count because his hearts in the wrong place.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 12, 2013)

Always thought Lulu is a hottie goth. 

To hell with anyone who thought that she is an awful character.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess I can't say I'm _surprised_ at the poor taste of the Gaming Department.

After all, this is the place the keeps bumping threads of inevitably crappy fighters like Injustice and more Naruto games.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2013)

And yet you have an Ass Creed's set


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyways, FG shouldn't count half the votes for Lulu, which I suspect were to spite Krory.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 13, 2013)

The World said:


> Anyways, FG shouldn't count half the votes for Lulu, which I suspect were to spite Krory.


^This

Your plan backfired Krory...or did it?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 13, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I only voted lulu coz i want to see Krory destroy the world



Damned Krory.  

Even if I was serious about not counting certain votes, Heather would not have enough to win anyway. We lost this one, gais.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 14, 2013)

I demand a recount. 

Also, note to self, keep Krory quiet whenever he voices his opinion.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2013)

Heather demands a recount!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 14, 2013)

_"These guys really got a good taste, blondie bitch!"_


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2013)

I think Heather might have stood a chance if you posted pics of her in the sexy alternate costume.

SEXY BEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAMMMMMM


----------

